# External Filter Choices!!!!



## Ali-Jack (21 Jan 2013)

I have a 90L Fluval Roma and want to upgarade the U2 filter it's provided with. Want to go for an external filter, but getting very confused by the choices!!!! I'm working on the 10x turnover rule, so looking around 900lph.	 At the moment i've got my heart set on an Eheim filter as they seem to be the most respected brand.	The two i've narrowed it down to are the Pro 3 2073/350 or the Classic 2217. Which would any of you recommend? Any other filters i should consider?


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

Eheim are always the best choice if money is no object, alternatively you could look at the JBL series, they are pretty robust also. I have not used any other brands than the two referred so that's as far I can go! The JBL 900 would do also, the new models are more energy efficient the 901!


----------



## stu_ (21 Jan 2013)

Tetra Tec EX1200
Solid, reliable & loads of media as standard

edit:might not fit in your cabinet though


----------



## Ali-Jack (21 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  Have seen lots of recommendations for the TT EX1200.  Any idea what the benefit is over the Eheim filters?


----------



## Danny (21 Jan 2013)

Either the 2217 or Rena xp2, I have used both and think it is fair to say both are as good as each other but I think the Eheim with internal basket removed holds quite a lot more bio media than the trays in the Rena.

I used standard gravel in an old Eheim with internal basket removed and had fantastic results with Malawi's.


----------



## Ali-Jack (21 Jan 2013)

Too much choice!!!    Ive read that the Eheim 2073/350 has suffered from leaks.  Anyone know if this was early models only and if it's resolved now?   Is the 2217 any better than the 2073?	If so, why?


----------



## AndrewH (21 Jan 2013)

Ali-Jack - I use an Eheim 2126 thermo filter which means the heater is also in there (and out of the tank!)
I absolutely LOVE it. Its been running for years without any problems or leaks etc, and I also got it much cheaper than new by buying from eBay.

There are bargains out there to be had if you look hard enough I think, and I would definitely not only recommend Eheim, but also trying to get your heater as part of the filter too.


----------



## Ali-Jack (21 Jan 2013)

Thanks Andrew.  Yeah, most places ive checked and people ive spoken to recommend eheim as the best.  It's just a case of deciding which one!!!  Had my mind made up on the 2073/350 untill i read reports of them leaking so now i'm just a bit confused if im honest.	If anyone else has anything to add all advice is greatly appreciated....even if it twists my melon further


----------



## LancsRick (21 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Eheim are always the best choice if money is no object, alternatively you could look at the JBL series, they are pretty robust also. I have not used any other brands than the two referred so that's as far I can go! The JBL 900 would do also, the new models are more energy efficient the 901!


 
The day was bound to come when I didn't agree with you Paulo!

I've got both Eheim 2217s and JBLs on my tank (actually, I've got the e901 and also e700), and I've got to say that I really do rate the JBL's above the Eheim. "But why?!" I hear you ask (dramatically). Well let me tell you...

- Noise - The JBL is a smidge quieter. I do mean a smidge, I suspect to some people's ears there will be nothing in it since it's so close that even the "type" of noise would probably swing opinion.
- Build - The locking clips on the Eheim are really flimsy in comparison to the JBL, and I've already bent one of my Eheim ones. That said, since they're so flimsy, they're easy to bend back into shape!
- Accessories - Unless you buy the Plus version, you won't get the extra double taps on the Eheim, which is a real pain in the backside when it comes to filter maintenance. Also, the JBL comes with a rigid spraybar assembly, compared to the Eheim just having a straight spraybar, so you have to allow space to bend the hose out of the way.
- Media - The JBL comes with it, the Eheim doesn't unless you buy the Plus.

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not for one moment saying that the Eheim isn't a good bit of kit, it really is, but I'd definitely pick the JBL over them.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

LancsRick said:


> Now don't get me wrong, I'm not for one moment saying that the Eheim isn't a good bit of kit, it really is, but I'd definitely pick the JBL over them.


I do prefer the JBL but would be bashed against a wall if I said otherwise  
BTW I only ever used one external Eheim or JBL!


----------



## stu_ (21 Jan 2013)

Ali-Jack said:


> Thanks for the replies. Have seen lots of recommendations for the TT EX1200. Any idea what the benefit is over the Eheim filters?





Ali-Jack said:


> If anyone else has anything to add all advice is greatly appreciated....even if it twists my melon further


 
Sorry i've never had an Eheim, so can't do a straight comparison.
Any further insights into which brand mightn't make this a 'Happy Monday'


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 Jan 2013)

I take my ehiem 2078 to bed with me.


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2013)

Ali-Jack said:


> Thanks Andrew.  Yeah, most places ive checked and people ive spoken to recommend eheim as the best.  It's just a case of deciding which one!!!  Had my mind made up on the 2073/350 untill i read reports of them leaking so now i'm just a bit confused if im honest.	If anyone else has anything to add all advice is greatly appreciated....even if it twists my melon further



The leaking on the 2073 models and 2075's etc were mainly pre October 2010 manufactured models. Apparently modifications were made since. 

If your opting for a jbl there's an e900 in eBay at 39.99 second hand and an e1500 for 50 I think..
The jbl filters personally I think are great filters for the money. 
Might be worth noting that there actual flow output is around half of what the rated flow is for each model.


----------



## Palm Tree (21 Jan 2013)

Either way if you went with the Eheim 2217, JBL 900 or a newer Eheim you won't be disapointed. They're all great filters, it may be worth going with a bigger filter than you need for if you choose to upgrade in the future though.


----------



## Ali-Jack (22 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. The LFS nearest my work has an Eheim 2071/250 set up in a display tank and i was amazed at how quiet it was and it looks solid too.	I've seen some good reviews on here for that series and Eheim seem to be well respected. Thanks for the imput LancsRick, JBL seem highly rated as well. Think i'm set on Eheim though. I was worried when I'd read the Pro 3 Eheim's leak, so appreciate your comment Alastair. Thank you everyone for your advice. And thanks Stu for the Happy Mondays reference


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jan 2013)

Hi all,


AndrewH said:


> Its been running for years without any problems or leaks etc, and I also got it much cheaper than new by buying from eBay.


I got all my Eheims "pre-owned" as well. I think the real advantage of Eheim's is that you can get the parts for the older models, which means that I've got Classics that are at least 20 years old, but I can still run them.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Potatis (23 Jan 2013)

I have an Eheim 2075, and love it. No leaks and dead silent.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jan 2013)

I run a 2073, and it's a brill filter, just to echo what Alastair has said, the leaking issue was a couple of years ago. Apparently this has been corrected now. Not a great deal of drop in flow either. It will be perfect for a tank that size as well.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jan 2013)

I wouldn't have anything other than an Eheim now, they just feel nice, reliable and as Darrel states, spares readily available.

The only thing that Im not happy with, is I always seem to worry myself when I go to release the taps, turning them off with the leaver, and pressing release sometimes feels odd.

Funnily enough, it was the 2073 that i actually knackered by doing this and the taps getting jammed in.

Cheers,


----------



## Alastair (23 Jan 2013)

Whitey89 said:


> I wouldn't have anything other than an Eheim now, they just feel nice, reliable and as Darrel states, spares readily available.
> 
> The only thing that Im not happy with, is I always seem to worry  myself when I go to release the taps, turning them off with the leaver, and pressing release sometimes feels odd.
> 
> ...



Feels nice??? Take it to bed with you?? 

........ Something your not telling us mate  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> Feels nice??? Take it to bed with you??
> 
> ........ Something your not telling us mate
> 
> ...



My filter is easy.


----------



## Alastair (23 Jan 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoParsons (23 Jan 2013)

i have 3 eheim 2228 filters. wont use anything else.


----------



## Ali-Jack (23 Jan 2013)

Thanks Ian.  I'm sold on the 2073 and gonna get one this weekend.  Just have to persuade the wife it won't flood the lounge first!!!!


----------



## Ali-Jack (5 Mar 2013)

Morning all,  Right, after some hassle with my LFS, I finally received my Eheim 2073!  Had to take a junior hacksaw to the provided inlet and outlet setup so it sat properly in the Roma 90, but once it was set up i'm really pleased with my choice.  Water is loads clearer and the flow is amazing!  A little too fast if anything.  Quick question though.   I wouldn't really call the filter silent though!   You can hear it slightly over the sound of the tv.  I've gently shaked it a couple of times and when i have air bubbles have come out of the outlet pipe.  Should i shake it until no further bubbles come out of the outlet?  Or, should i just leave it well alone and after a few days it'll quieten up?	 I set it up on Sunday, so only been going 2 days.   Cheers all


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2013)

Give it a gentle shake until you have no air in it. Just check the pipes arnt resting on the cabinet, this can produce an audible hum also. 
Sometimes they need a few days to settle before they become almost silent.


----------



## Ali-Jack (5 Mar 2013)

Cheers Ian.  Should i literally gently shake it until no bubbles are coming out of the outlet?


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2013)

Just tip it from side to side, I wouldn't shake it. Often, just moving the flow adjuster from off to on will also solve this problem.


----------



## Ali-Jack (5 Mar 2013)

Cheers Ian.  Will take another look tonight.  Yesterday I did rock it from side to side and did get loads of bubbles out of the outlet.  I was concerned rocking it too much might damage the impellor.  Was also wondering if it was causing air pockets as the water level inside the canister adjusted.  I'll just try rocking it tonight until no bubbles are present.  I'm guessing then that once all air has been purged from the unit that there won't be any bubbles escaping from the outlet when rocking it?


----------



## sciencefiction (6 Mar 2013)

Just stop it and reprime it by pressing the button till there's no air coming out of of the outlet. You don't want to leave any of it inside the filter in case it manages to cause accidental damage or simply stop it.


----------



## Ali-Jack (6 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  I messed about with it last night and did expel a bit more air.  I can't see where it could be taking in air, so I guess it just takes a while to work all the traped air out!  Was worried that all that rocking would damage the filter!   Anyway, i'll take your advice science and switch it off and re-prime it tonight.  It's not really loud, just not as quiet as I hoped!   My LFS has one on display which is silent, so i'm sure mine can get quieter.  Cheers for the advice.


----------



## RynoParsons (6 Mar 2013)

Hmmm weird. One question? The filter is below the tank or next to it? I had yhr problem with one sitting next to the tank. Moved it below the tank and it was gone.


----------



## Ali-Jack (6 Mar 2013)

Yeah, it's below the tank.  The pipes aren't touching the cabinet or tank either!


----------

